# The World of the Habano Book Launched



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

El Mundo del Habano is the title of the new book launched by the Regulating Council of Protected Denomination of Origin (DOP) Habanos and other Cuban tobacco producers within the framework of FIHAV 2012.

During the press conference Ana Lopez, director of operational marketing for Habanos, S.A. international corporation, explained that this volume sheds light, in 193 pages, on plantation regions, historic elements and the entire creation process of this product.

With over 200 pictures, the text illustrates the making process of Premium cigar, hand-rolled, with hundreds of operations, from agroindustry to puff time.

Edited by Cuba's Tobacco Research Institute, the book is characterized by its deluxe and beautiful pages, with contents that make readers fall in love.

Lopez noted that the book represents a special guide to train executives, factories, cigar companies, sales staff and those who study at the Habanos Academy.

Cuban Premium cigar is described by experts as the finest cigar of the world due to the combination of weather, ground and the expertise of producers, and it is marketed in over 140 nations, with annual increase in market shares.

The presentation was also attended by Fernando Gonzalez de Navarrete, deputy director of operational marketing for Habanos, S.A., and Vladimir Andino, deputy director of Cuba's Cigar Business Group.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh shit now i gotta learn how to read LOL!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Want!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I want it to. Can't wait for amazon to pick it up.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll go to my Casa Del Habano this weekend to check if they got it, looks like an awesome book!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Price? Availability? If its a product of Cuba will it be banned in the US? ( tongue in cheek :wink: )

Wouldn't this make an awesome Christmas gift for any Habano Afficianado!!!!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Bought 3 of them, 1 for myself 2 as gifts. Very cool book. Can help any brothers out that would like to get their hands on one!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Danny, how much was the book?


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

20$ but 25$ shipping. If we can order a few we can bring the price way down


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> 20$ but 25$ shipping. If we can order a few we can bring the price way down


I know shipping is ridiculous here in Canada...

I'm interested, but need to wait until later in the new year.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I found one in Switzerland just e-mailed them to see if they ship to the states and how much shipping is! The book is only $22 keep your fingers crossed. I can't post the link here as they also sell Cuban Cigars but if its a go i will post here. And then can P.M the link to whomever is interested!
Great thread Graig!
Tried to slap ya but i gotta spread it around!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I found one in Switzerland just e-mailed them to see if they ship to the states and how much shipping is! The book is only $22 keep your fingers crossed. I can't post the link here as they also sell Cuban Cigars but if its a go i will post here. And then can P.M the link to whomever is interested!
> Great thread Graig!
> Tried to slap ya but i gotta spread it around!


If it's the one I found, it's like $75 shipping, easier and faster to deal with Danny....


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

That book looks awesome. If possible Tony, let me know if you hear about them shipping to the US - thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:rockon:


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't even think about the fact that this book is contriban. That explains why I saw it on a Canadian website but not Amazon. It's interesting to see the embargo block the flow of knowledge and not just physical goods (though obviously the book is a physical good).


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I found one in Switzerland just e-mailed them to see if they ship to the states and how much shipping is! The book is only $22 keep your fingers crossed. I can't post the link here as they also sell Cuban Cigars but if its a go i will post here. And then can P.M the link to whomever is interested!
> Great thread Graig!
> Tried to slap ya but i gotta spread it around!


I got him for you! $22 bucks is a fabulous price.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks!:rockon:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

If someone is able to do a group buy on these please put me down for a few!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If we're going to do a group buy, let's start another thread.

And count me in!


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> If someone is able to do a group buy on these please put me down for a few!





bpegler said:


> If we're going to do a group buy, let's start another thread.
> 
> And count me in!


Word!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Group Buy Posted...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-world-habano-book-group-buy.html#post3766165


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like it would be worth picking up


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Going to pick this up for sure. Friends always ask and want to learn more when I herf with them.Nice find! Some vendors seem to package them with other sticks. Will get this for sure at a local store sometime. Found one online in Ontario but shipping is more then the book


----------

